# Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??



## xilence (3. Dezember 2010)

*Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Hallo,

habe das Mainboard Gigabyte 870A-UD3 mit dem Arbeitspeicher G.Skill F3-10666 CL8 angegeben sind diese mit 1.65 Volt, laut Bios laufen sie mit 1,5 Volt.
Wenn ich die Spannung anheben würde geht das nur in schritten 1,64 Volt oder 1,66 Volt (leicht rot hinterlegt), wenn ich die Spannung anhebe dann bestimmt auf 1,64 Volt oder?
Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll die Spannung zu ändern?

Gruß Xilence


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Auf welchen Latenzen laufen die RAM`s denn laut CPU-Z?


----------



## xilence (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Bitteschön. Ist das das richtige?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Also, beim ersten Bild werden die Werte ausgelesen, für die es vorgesehen ist, und das sind eher 1,5Volt. Wo steht denn überhaupt, dass es 1,65V haben sollte? Bei geizhals.at/de find ich zwei Modelle GSkill mit F3-10666, einmal nen Eco-RAM und einmal blau-schwarze RipJaws. Letztere sind dort mit 1.5 angegeben, nicht 1.65V. Die ecos sogar mit 1.35V.


----------



## xilence (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Diese hier sind das, hab auch gerade gesehen das dort 1,35 Volt steht, keine Ahnung wie ich auf 1,65 Volt komme, sollte ich diese denn jetzt lieber runterdrehen?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Und mit welchen Programm kann ich den Arbeitspeicher auslesen, Temperaturen usw?

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

arbeitspeicher riegel haben meist keine sensoren, daher wird es schwierig mit den temps. CPU-Z eignet sich gut für arbeitspeicher, 
unter SPD und memory kann man alles ablesen. 1.65 volt sind zuviel für die ECO riegel. bei starkem übertakten der riegel, 
sind 1.5volt angebracht, sonst kann man im bios 1.4volt einstellen, ist ein guter mittelwert. bei standardtakt laufen die riegel auch auf 1.35volt.


----------



## xilence (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Danke, aber ich will garnicht übertakten. Werde die Spannung jetzt auf 1,35 Volt senken.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## xilence (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Habe gerade den Memtest 86+ durchlaufen lassen, dieser sagt mir das meine Latenzen auf 9-9-9-24 eingestellt sind, die sollten aber auf 8-8-8-24 eingstellt sein, wie mache ich das??

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher Spannung verändern??*

Das kannst Du auch im BIOS umstellen. Ich würd mir aber nicht allzuviele Gedanken machen, das ist so als ob Du bei nem Auto als Normalfahrer den Unterschied zwischen Standard- und "Sportreifen" hättest: Du merkst da nix von


----------

